# Roamio Upgrade Offer



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

Currently I own a 2 tuner Premiere with lifetime service and I received a Roamio upgrade offer from Tivo. I'm interested in a Roamio Plus and they are offering the DVR and lifetime service for $749.99 (a savings of $150.) After adding the item to the cart and entering the promo code, I see that the DVR is $350 and lifetime service is $399.99. Since I already have a unit activated with lifetime, this only looks like a $50 savings, not $150. From what I see, not a very good offer. Am I missing anything?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> Currently I own a 2 tuner Premiere with lifetime service and I received a Roamio upgrade offer from Tivo. I'm interested in a Roamio Plus and they are offering the DVR and lifetime service for $749.99 (a savings of $150.) After adding the item to the cart and entering the promo code, I see that the DVR is $350 and lifetime service is $399.99. Since I already have a unit activated with lifetime, this only looks like a $50 savings, not $150. From what I see, not a very good offer. Am I missing anything?


 Yes, you're missing the fact that lifetime service is per device, not per account.


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

I understand lifetime service is per device. Since I already have a unit with lifetime service, wouldn't a 2nd unit (Roamio Plus) on the same account qualify for the multi-service discount of $399.99 lifetime for the new unit, even if I bought the new unit at full retail price?

What I'm getting at is this offer was targeted at me by Tivo advertising an upgrade savings of $150, which in reality is a savings of $50, compared to buying a unit off the shelf at Best Buy and activating with lifetime.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

boilerjt said:


> I understand lifetime service is per device. Since I already have a unit with lifetime service, wouldn't a 2nd unit (Roamio Plus) on the same account qualify for the multi-service discount of $399.99 lifetime for the new unit, even if I bought the new unit at full retail price?
> 
> What I'm getting at is this offer was targeted at me by Tivo advertising an upgrade savings of $150, which in reality is a savings of $50, compared to buying a unit off the shelf at Best Buy.


TiVo has been doing this for ever, saying that Lifetime Service is $499 and giving it to you for $399, saving you $100, and leaving out that you can get that $100 off on your own with MSD or the PLSR code. I assume some people fall for it, but not many who visit this Forum.


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

lessd said:


> TiVo has been doing this for ever, saying that Lifetime Service is $499 and giving it to you for $399, saving you $100, and leaving out that you can get that $100 off on your own with MSD or the PLSR code. I assume some people fall for it, but not many who visit this Forum.


Thanks Les, that was what I was assuming.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

I got my Tivo Plus in addition to lifetime for $599 through one of the buyer's codes on ebay. I paid $30 for the code so lets say $630. It's still $60 cheaper then what they are giving a loyal customer. Seems pretty crappy to me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What does it mean to be a "loyal customer" than just an existing customer? I don't see the difference.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

I was using them interchangeably, but I suppose current customer would be more appropriate.


----------



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

I also got this offer from tivo romio plus w/lifetime for $749. I called tivo and I cannot get an additional $100 off for being a loyal customer for over 11 years. What I want to know is the codes they are selling on ebay for $49 real? If so I can get a romio plus for $599 w/lifetime plus the $49 which is $200 cheaper than tivo


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Even better is to use the eBay codes and have a friend in Oregon buy them for you.


----------



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

does that mean the ebay codes work? and why Oregon?


----------



## sakaike (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, the codes work flawlessly (see my post earlier today in the Roamio deals thread).

And I suspect Oregon because no sales tax...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> I understand lifetime service is per device. Since I already have a unit with lifetime service, wouldn't a 2nd unit (Roamio Plus) on the same account qualify for the multi-service discount of $399.99 lifetime for the new unit, even if I bought the new unit at full retail price? What I'm getting at is this offer was targeted at me by Tivo advertising an upgrade savings of $150, which in reality is a savings of $50, compared to buying a unit off the shelf at Best Buy and activating with lifetime.


OK sorry, my bad. I must've interpreted it wrong. Your assumption is correct as others have verified.

I agree the codes are definitely the best option.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, go with the codes on ebay. Tivo is making a raw deal!


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

So I went to the page and put a TiVo Plus in my cart while logged in.

TOTAL: $825.98 (w/tax)

Put in the code from the email and got the new "upgrade offer" price.

TOTAL: $772.74 (w/tax)

Yeah, $50 off isn't enough to make me upgrade...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

brentil said:


> So I went to the page and put a TiVo Plus in my cart while logged in. TOTAL: $825.98 (w/tax) Put in the code from the email and got the new "upgrade offer" price. TOTAL: $772.74 (w/tax) Yeah, $50 off isn't enough to make me upgrade...


Can you say, "eBay code?"


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

What would be the best way and cheapest way to buy a Roamo Plus and get life time service with it?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

caddyroger said:


> What would be the best way and cheapest way to buy a Roamo Plus and get life time service with it?


 I reiterate.........


HarperVision said:


> Can you say, "eBay code?"


These are the prices: www.sellmoretivo.com


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

caddyroger said:


> What would be the best way and cheapest way to buy a Roamo Plus and get life time service with it?


happy to help if I can


----------

